# Before I get a new car...???



## sraut (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm thinking about buying a new car...and yeah, this will be my first...
But before i do so, I have a couple of queries.

...besides, making the car fly like crazy I have no clue what else I need to know...I have absolutely no clue what to do/where to look into if ..say, my car breaks....this is bothering me before I get into buying a new car.

So, anybody know about any online resource that I could use for some Automotives-101 ...10 things u must know about your car...cars maintenance/repair for dummies...some sort of resource like that...video..slides?


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

you got to know a car is a wepon please take care, because its not just your life you have to think about, but happy driving, and i talk from expereince happy driving


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

welcome
if you are buying new, get one with the best warranty. the 10 year 100,000 mile deals are neat. dont buy German cars, they cost too much to keep on the road. high test gas, synthetic oil, ect. :Wow1::rippedhan


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/46039/buying_a_used_car_things_to_check_before.html - used car buying tactic :grin: 

If you're getting a new car, then the advice above will suffice. :grin:


----------



## soppy1291 (Mar 22, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Buying-Car-Du...0991967?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1187285108&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.com/Buying-Online...0991967?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1187285108&sr=1-2
That should just about do it. Also, check www.about.com (that one is free). Though it may be worth the $20 to buy one of the books.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey sraut!
Always be aware once you buy it you have no leverage, before you buy it, the sales guy or Gail will say anything to get you to sign on the line........
You could shop "online" then go to the place where they give the best offers to you.
Look for feedback from other customers online about "after the sale" services.
Know witch one you want before going as this will save you time and confusion once your there, stay focused as they will lay it on thick once they have you there. 
***Know your budget and stay within it***.
Also look for feedback on the model, such as mileage, wear and tear, warranty problems. The INTERNET offers a world of help and knowledge, use it first and last.
*** Most important***
THINK THINK THINK, take your time! It's your money so spend it wisely, again after the fact is to late.
Hope we helped you, if so let us know:wave:


----------



## matthew dale (Aug 4, 2007)

as a nissan master technician, i can honestly say that it is a very solid product

matthew dale


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

matthew dale said:


> as a nissan master technician, i can honestly say that it is a very solid product
> 
> matthew dale


Sorry for going off an a tangent here, but would you say the same thing about 
94 Skyline GTST or a 96 GTR? (I would but my dad disagrees)


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

toyota pries (or however you spell it) i heard very good things about these even though they are ugly people like the feel and gas mileage toyotas are also very sturdy we have a 1994 on and it runs good still i beleave all we have done (besides tires and oil changes, tire allignments) in put in a new clutch


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

The Hybrid? It got launched here in Oz in 04 I think. When it came out it was very popular, but it's lost that in the 3 years. 

Someone did a test to see how accurate the mileage was on that thing (They claimed 1000 km's (625 miles) to a tank) and found that it was way less then that (around 700 I think) which is close to what most petrol cars do anyways.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

But there is less in the tank lol


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:grin:


----------

